# Dental treats



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

Both Daisy and Ellie have some really bad breath. Ellie's had it since we got her in December (at an unknown age, about 3 years old) and Daisy has slowly lost that sweet puppy breath. I tried Greenies before but both dogs threw up from them. Today at Petco I picked up some Fresh Kisses treats by Merrick. They're grain free (Daisy is grain intolerant/allergic). I was able to get just a few in individual packaging without needing to buy a whole box. They had a teenie tiny one for Daisy and of course larger ones for bigger dogs like Ellie. It's hard finding treats Daisy can actually chew. I hate when I buy a new treat and they don't like it. So far no vomiting but we'll see how well they digest. Their breath is a bit better too, I don't feel like gagging when they breath in my face! I also picked up a new doggie tooth paste and am hoping to get a better and brushing their teeth regularly.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Steph I hope the Fresh Kisses treats work out for you, Daisy and Ellie! Brushing their little itty bitty teeth seems like such an easy concept but lately Aviannah is refusing to open her mouth and let me brush hers. :huh: I shall keep trying though.


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

Aviannah's Mom said:


> Steph I hope the Fresh Kisses treats work out for you, Daisy and Ellie! Brushing their little itty bitty teeth seems like such an easy concept but lately Aviannah is refusing to open her mouth and let me brush hers. :huh: I shall keep trying though.


Daisy hates getting her teeth brushed. Her teeth are fairly crowded in her tiny mouth and I never think I do a good enough job, plus she always fights me even though we've been doing it for 2 years. Meanwhile our Sheltie that we adopted in December has no problems letting me brush hers, but she has years of built of tartar. She probably needs a dental but had heart worm treatment this year and was spayed a few weeks ago so I'm spreading out the medical costs as much as I can.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Steph_L said:


> Daisy hates getting her teeth brushed. Her teeth are fairly crowded in her tiny mouth and I never think I do a good enough job, plus she always fights me even though we've been doing it for 2 years. Meanwhile our Sheltie that we adopted in December has no problems letting me brush hers, but she has years of built of tartar. She probably needs a dental but had heart worm treatment this year and was spayed a few weeks ago so I'm spreading out the medical costs as much as I can.



I can see why you are waiting on your Sheltie's cleaning. It all adds up so fast. I love the "very quiet: electric tooth brush I got for Aviannah and in the beginning she did amazingly letting me do it, not sure why she stopped liking it!?!?!  She is loosing her baby teeth and I sure hope she gets back to liking it soon.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Last year Sissy had really Bad breath. She had a dental the year before so I didn't understand why. Took her to the vet and she was in dire need for a dental and lost her molars. They were rotten. You should definitely have her teeth checked out. My vet just masks them for a dental so it is much easier on them.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Maddie started having bad breath about 6months ago, I have tried so hard to brush her teeth, but....... she fought me so bad we were always worn out by the time I was able to even do her front teeth:blush: she never let me get to the back of her mouth. Well sure enough 12teeth had to be pulled:w00t: two molars, so just a heads up a dental might be needed.


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

sherry said:


> Last year Sissy had really Bad breath. She had a dental the year before so I didn't understand why. Took her to the vet and she was in dire need for a dental and lost her molars. They were rotten. You should definitely have her teeth checked out. My vet just masks them for a dental so it is much easier on them.





Matilda's mommy said:


> Maddie started having bad breath about 6months ago, I have tried so hard to brush her teeth, but....... she fought me so bad we were always worn out by the time I was able to even do her front teeth:blush: she never let me get to the back of her mouth. Well sure enough 12teeth had to be pulled:w00t: two molars, so just a heads up a dental might be needed.


How old are Sissy and Maddie? Daisy isn't even 2 1/2 and 3 different vets have looked at her teeth and said they were fine. It is a worry of mine because she needed 12 puppy teeth pulled because they were all being retained while her adult teeth were already in (2 rows like shark teeth). I think it's a problem of her being slightly undersized. I was anticipating that it would happen later since she doesn't even have any noticeable tartar at the moment.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Steph_L said:


> How old are Sissy and Maddie? Daisy isn't even 2 1/2 and 3 different vets have looked at her teeth and said they were fine. It is a worry of mine because she needed 12 puppy teeth pulled because they were all being retained while her adult teeth were already in (2 rows like shark teeth). I think it's a problem of her being slightly undersized. I was anticipating that it would happen later since she doesn't even have any noticeable tartar at the moment.[/QUOTE
> 
> Sissy will be 5 next week. But she was 2 when she had her first dental and it was the next year when she was 3 that she lost her molars. And 4 this year and she lost 3 teeth.


----------



## fedfan (Jun 20, 2017)

I tried the Merrick ones and Alfie seemed to like them. But they are 27 calories which is too high for a daily treat. I might give Alfie the fresh kisses once every two weeks. We use Get Naked dental treats and cut them in half. Because they are long sticks, they are easy to cut in half and Alfie loves them!


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

I don't give treats daily. The dogs get their two meals a day and a dental stick once a week. No other table scraps or treats really.


----------

